# Marine Magic Aquarium dosing pump - Triple MM03-C



## Vazkez (4 Jun 2015)

Hello guys,

any one has any experiences with the dosing pump please?




 

If I understand correctly you can set the times for the pumps for different days (for example every other day for EI). Is this correct?

Also if some one using it already can you give feedback please?



Thank all


----------



## JohnC (4 Jun 2015)

not this one but i use the single, the dual master/slave and their adjustable ones on various tanks. the programmable unit is fiddly but does work ok. i imagine if the digital set is the same as the master version (it does look similar) then yes it will let you programe per day for each pump. you will have to measure the output to work out how long you want it to run, it should also come with, if i remember, four speed settings.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Vazkez (4 Jun 2015)

Thank you a lot for the speed reply


----------



## JohnC (4 Jun 2015)

Vazkez said:


> Thank you a lot for the speed reply


No problem.


----------



## Edward Courtney (4 Jun 2015)

Hi,

If you look at this thread
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...ative-index-with-jebao-jecod-dp-series.37255/
you will find a programme schedule for setting up an autodoser for EI ferts. It's for a different model and so how you set yours will be different, but as long as you stick to the same or similar schedule you'll be fine.


----------



## Vazkez (4 Jun 2015)

Edward Courtney said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you look at this thread
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...ative-index-with-jebao-jecod-dp-series.37255/
> you will find a programme schedule for setting up an autodoser for EI ferts. It's for a different model and so how you set yours will be different, but as long as you stick to the same or similar schedule you'll be fine.



Thank you very much too. I was thinking about that pump (many guys here using the 4 channel one) but I ma leaving that as last option for now as I am trying to find something elese first.


----------



## JohnC (4 Jun 2015)

Edward Courtney said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you look at this thread
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...ative-index-with-jebao-jecod-dp-series.37255/
> you will find a programme schedule for setting up an autodoser for EI ferts. It's for a different model and so how you set yours will be different, but as long as you stick to the same or similar schedule you'll be fine.



I was considering doing a similar one for the marine magic pumps as ive been using them for a few years now. the programming itself, once you work out the odd menu system, on master units i have is a touch more straightforward. set duration of pump on and time for each day after you know the rough ml per min output for the speed you set. basic but it works.


----------



## Vazkez (5 Jun 2015)

That's nice to know  I might contact you if I get stuck  as I both one of those. I found good seller on EBay and both it for £54 (3 channel one ).


----------



## JohnC (5 Jun 2015)

Vazkez said:


> That's nice to know  I might contact you if I get stuck  as I both one of those. I found good seller on EBay and both it for £54 (3 channel one ).


They have a video showing the setting up process.



id recommend sticking in the batteries if they have that option on this model. a accidental turning off of the power or a power cut will not delete the program you put in but if i remember rightly it will reset the clock and turn "auto" off (ie dosing mode).


----------



## Vazkez (5 Jun 2015)

JohnC said:


> They have a video showing the setting up process.
> 
> 
> 
> id recommend sticking in the batteries if they have that option on this model. a accidental turning off of the power or a power cut will not delete the program you put in but if i remember rightly it will reset the clock and turn "auto" off (ie dosing mode).





Thank you very much fro that 

Looks a bit confising tho  Probably it will be much more clear when I will have the unit in my hands  

Also yes there is the option to put the batteries in (not supplied). so could you be so kind nad advice if you use standard  bateries or the rechargeble ones please?


----------



## JohnC (5 Jun 2015)

Vazkez said:


> Thank you very much fro that
> 
> Looks a bit confising tho  Probably it will be much more clear when I will have the unit in my hands
> 
> Also yes there is the option to put the batteries in (not supplied). so could you be so kind nad advice if you use standard  bateries or the rechargeble ones please?



id have to check the unit ive got in the shed. i'll get back to you. 

the bigger trio unit might be different thou. i imagine the battery wont be used until it is a power cut so your issue is more the long term battery life. ie decaying in the housing after 5 odd years


----------



## JohnC (13 Jun 2015)

from further discussions it has been established that this triple model doesnt have the option for setting the days like the master/slave units i have so, unfortunately as far as we can tell, wouldn't be so suitable for EI day on - day off dosing.  

thought i should update this before anyone else twitches.


----------

